# Ruby Tetras (Axelrodia-riesei)



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Mine did great with Tiger shrimp, if they ate any of the shrimplets it wasn't enough to keep the colony from exploding to over 100 in my 29gal LOL

Congrats on finding them- they're one of my favorites!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I want it to be Friday! I want my little fish. I am hoping they get ones that retain their red color. My 8 gallon is testing 0 on nitrates, nitrates, and ammonia. I hope it continues to test this way. I screwed around in my cycled 10 gallon, and caused a small ammonia spike.. Used the rest of my prime.. I think I might have to start buying in bulk


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Rubies rock. They're phenomenal-looking in big schools.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

LB79 said:


> Rubies rock. They're phenomenal-looking in big schools.



How many do you think I can fit in a ten gallon that will be heavily planted, and gets weekly water changes and has a Fluval c2 filter on it?


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> I want it to be Friday! I want my little fish. I am hoping they get ones that retain their red color. My 8 gallon is testing 0 on nitrates, nitrates, and ammonia. I hope it continues to test this way. I screwed around in my cycled 10 gallon, and caused a small ammonia spike.. Used the rest of my prime.. I think I might have to start buying in bulk


0 on nitrates? are you sure it cycled? have you dosed ammonia and done a proper fishless cycle? not to be naggy, i just don't want you getting those pretty fish and then finding your tank isn't cycled!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

CatB said:


> 0 on nitrates? are you sure it cycled? have you dosed ammonia and done a proper fishless cycle? not to be naggy, i just don't want you getting those pretty fish and then finding your tank isn't cycled!


They are not going in that tank, they are going in my fully cycled ten gallon.

The 8 gallon is going to be shrimp only, it has a spike a few days ago ammonia, but due to work and feeling a bit under the weather I slacked off on my daily testing : ( Though I am in no hurry to put anything in it. I still want to fix the lighting issue I have with it, and was seeded with filter pads from the fully cycled ten gallon. 

Ive got more than one tank going : ) 

But do you know how many I could fit in a ten gallon? I dont want to over crowd them, but I don't want to put to little and make them feel not at home. I was thinking a school of 6-10.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

With no other species and adequate filtration, I'd say you could comfortably fit 12-14 in a 10 gallon tank. Some may think that is too many, but given the size their bio load wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Just going to have some Rili shrimp in there and oto cat fish and amano shrimp for algae control


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Totally bummed out. 

I cant seem to get a hold of Aqua Forest by phone or email to see if they got their shipment in and have them in stock. 

I'd rather not drive all the way to SF only to find they don't have what I need.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

Wetspot is listing Ruby Tetra on Aquabid.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Sadly I cant have them shipped, other wise I would have gotten them a long time ago. My work hours are so so weird that 90% of the time I am not home when packages get delivered. I don't wan them sitting on my front porch for hours on end.. No one in my family would bring them in and accumulate them either. If I cant get my younger siblings to bring in the news paper in the morning, or normal packages, I wont be able to get them to bring the fish in.


----------

